
Hacker News search - ymn_ayk
I'm starting to do 'Introduction to CS' from Udacity (http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs101/CourseRev/apr2012). I'm planning to make a Hacker news  search app through the course. What do you think, is that a good idea, or not? I know there is something similar; this is my plan: the search will be executed in the domains, referred by the hacker news stories. Thank you
======
slash-dot
Keep in mind that if you crawl this site your ip will be banned. At least mine
was when I was playing around with a web crawler i built.

~~~
dbaupp
There is an unofficial API: <http://www.hnsearch.com/api> (Provided by the
very search engine referred to in the OP, haha!)

~~~
pyre
Unfortunately there is no API for getting access to personal information on HN
(i.e. comments I have made, or stories I've upvoted). You're relegated to
scraping if you want that information.

~~~
unholygoat
now there is :

here is how you can pull a specific username's submissions and you can add
filters:
[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filte...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filter\[fields\]\[username\]=pg&filter\[fields\]\[type\]=submission&pretty_print=true)

And then here is how you can pull the comments for a specific
thread/discussion/id:
[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filte...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filter\[fields\]\[discussion.sigid\]=1127600-58df3&filter\[fields\]\[type\]=comment&pretty_print=true)

you can now grab a lot of data.. including they enlarged the site's rss feed
in hopes of slowing a few of the scrapers..

there are a few items missing, but they added a lot:
<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

btw that includes a user bio now, as well as things you've upvoted... etc..
its all just done via filters..

the also boosted the rss feed to help slow down the strapers

------
unholygoat
there's a bunch simliar but i don't think any have updated with the newly
added API additions...go for it! <http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

here are most of the other apps still up
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672826>

------
rikacomet
speaking of this, there should be one. And a "<http://Archive> as well.

only a handful of topics make it to the top everyday, but the majority of
content is high quality stuff, which if applied at a proper place would help
many. What say?

------
arikrak
I think a practical way to implement simple version would be through Google
CSE, but you would have more control if you roll your own search.

